# Gil - a sept mille!



## french4beth

*Gil, *​ 
*Sept mille fois merci* pour vos réponses intelligentes, informatives et excellentes! ​ 
To a person of few words - when you speak, we listen!​ 
For your 7000th postiversary,
I'm sending you some regional specialties 
from my part of the world:​ 
An steamed cheeseburger:
http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?showtopic=30455​ 
If you get thirsty, try a Long Island Iced Tea:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_Iced_Tea​ 
For dessert, a whoopie pie:
http://www.pages.drexel.edu/~hsp23/whoopie1_sm.gif​ 

(but you have to send me a poutine &
a smoked meat, all dressed _[sic] _in return)​ 
Don't forget!  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Je_me_souviens.jpg​


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Gil!

Toujours intelligente

Toujours éclairante

Toujours Gil

Chapeau

Emma42​


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations Gil - it is always a great pleasure to read your helpful and insightful posts.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu regardes pas... A quoi bon ! 
(ça n'empêche que j'aime bien ton humour "pince sans rire", oui c'était ça la signification de l'image dans ton dernier posti !  )


----------



## LV4-26

Voilà ce que tu es pour WRF.

PS : au cas où...l'image représente une poutre maîtresse.


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations même si tu ne regardes pas.  


PS : 
Jean-Michel : L'image est bien visible. 
Emma42 : Comme quelques autres, je pense que Gil est un homme !


----------



## geve

On ne sait jamais, si par hasard tu passais par là... merci, Gil, pour 7000 contributions précieuses, utiles, indispensables !


----------



## linguist786

FÉLICITATIONS GIL!
J'ai remarqué tes postes moi-même et je peux dire que tes postes sont toujours intéressantes, imformatives et indispensable!


----------



## anangelaway

_Bravo Gil et surtout merci! Ne t'étoigne jamais trop longtemps s'il te plaît..._


----------



## la grive solitaire

*SEPT  MILLE  FÉLICITATIONS,** GIL,
** M***A*G*I***C*I*E*N*       D*E*S       *M*O*T***S **! ** *​


----------



## Kelly B

Re-bravo!!!


----------

